# deck rail



## aclark17 (Jul 7, 2013)

i would like to reproduce a decks rail 
2x4 top and bottom rails routed down the center to fit 1 inch square spindles with spacers in between how do i recreate this


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Like this... 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/deck-posts-53276/

;/


----------



## aclark17 (Jul 7, 2013)

that doesnt tell me anything

2x4 rails 2x2 posts and a 1x2 strip


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Let's try to keep this conversation in one thread ok?

Quote: " i would like to reproduce a decks rail 2x4 top and bottom rails routed down the center to fit 1 inch square spindles with spacers in between how do i recreate this"

Quote: " how do i cut the holes for decks spindles into a 2x4"

Quote: " 2x4 rails 2x2 posts and a 1x2 strip"

I understand what your trying to do and I believe the video link I posted was a good illustration of how to do it.

Whether or not that method is practical for you depends on your skill set and what tools are available to you.

So let's reset this conversation.

What tools are available to you?


----------



## aclark17 (Jul 7, 2013)

circular saw
jig saw
router
how do i cut a 1x2 groove into the 2x4 and 2x2 notches into the the 1x2


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

A table mounted router would be the best method.


----------



## aclark17 (Jul 7, 2013)

what about cutting 2 guard rail grooves


----------



## aclark17 (Jul 7, 2013)

i had a guy once do it by hand


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Honestly, this might be one of those things one might pay someone else to do.

It'd be a quick job for someone with tools and experience.

Because you just need two short pieces it wouldn't cost you much at all.

Heck, of you lived in my town I'd do it for the cost of materials.

Good luck


----------



## aclark17 (Jul 7, 2013)

well i would like to do this my self perhaps you could explain to me how to wirh out shop tools


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

You might want to rethink the design, the idea is to shed water not trap it in a groove to be soaked up by the end grain of the balusters.


----------



## aclark17 (Jul 7, 2013)

well for the sake of work exercise can you explain how to do it it certanly is possible


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

typically when a bottom rail has a groove in it there is a small profile capping that fits in the groove. this can be fitted in the under side of the top rail too.

It serves 2 purposes. Locks the rails in place and it fills the groove and sheds water so it does not fill up and rot


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

I know that it is frequently done that way, and frequently redone.


----------



## aclark17 (Jul 7, 2013)

ok so the question is how to cut that groove on the job site


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

set your saw to desired depth. use a guide and rip each side of the trench. Take a few more rips between your outside edges of the grove.

Using a chisel you can quickly remove the bulk just by twisting it between the pieces and they should 'snap out'

set up your router with a guide and do a final run set to desired depth


----------



## aclark17 (Jul 7, 2013)

a good video on this would help what is a guie


----------



## aclark17 (Jul 7, 2013)

i suppose i could use a router guide to groove the 2x4 but how would u cut the notches in the 1x2


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Why would you need notches in the 1 x 2. It's just used for spacers between the 2x2 balusters. On the job site you can clamp/screw a guide bar to the base of your circular saw. This guide bar can be made from a scrap piece of pine wood. Once the guide is set to the correct dimension and depth you cut down the length of the 2x4 on both sides. Remove the guide and then make several passes down the middle of the cuts to remove the center portion of the wood. A wood chisel will take care of the rest of it and final clean out. Now it's just a matter of cutting the one 1x2 to the correct length to act as spacers. see drawing below. (Please excuse how bad it is.)


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

aclark17 said:


> a good video on this would help what is a guie


sorry that was a typo I just fixed, was meant to be 'guide'


----------



## G O R T (Aug 12, 2013)

Having done a rebuild like this some years ago, might I suggest finding balusters with round tails (or boring the bottoms for 3/4 dowels) and just drilling 3/4 holes in the bottom rail. Flush cut the bottoms and seal well when installing.


----------

